# Might be getting new rats, questions



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

I was looking on PetFinder today and there was an ad for 2 neutered males. I'm so excited that I might be getting them. I just have a few questions;

1. Since they are older rats, would it still work out with my male?
2. Would the single critter nations work for three?

Thanks! Sorry if this is in the wrong forum


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

It would take a while to get them used to your male, they are territorial. You will have to be careful. As for the CN, yes, it would work.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

theRatGirl said:


> It would take a while to get them used to your male, they are territorial. You will have to be careful. As for the CN, yes, it would work.


So I would be able to have them? Oh, and I'm getting a double critter nation now!


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah you could get them, it just might take a long while to introduce them. Since they are neutered, it might not be as hard, but your intact one might try to attack them.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay thanks!


----------

